# Question About... *gulp* Kaldor Draigo...



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

So, I know this characters fluff is particularly disliked by many people, but I was just reading his character bio in the new codex and noticed a particularly troubling quote...

"Since that day the Supreme Grand Master has wandered the tides of Immaterium, no Daemon or god strong enough to defeat him."

What "god" in the warp could not defeat Draigo? Is this quote trying to say that the Chaos Gods cannot defeat him?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Yep. Stupid.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm guessing no god or daemon strong enough that he has actually met.

It's probably part of the Great Game for whatever they're doing. It's not like he could headbutt Khorne into submission or something. It's all about the Long Game.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Why defeat him, when you can have him locked away in the Warp, having him slaughter endless Daemons - They are eternal anyway? This way he makes absolutely ZERO difference, as opposed to being dead where he could become a martyr.

Seems to me like they want him to think that he's immortal, yet trapped; A much greater punishment and mockery than just killing him.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Draigo is like the special boy whose drawing you put on the fridge. Yea, good job Draigo.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

If only Draigo were around during the Heresy, he could have stopped Horus on Istvaan. In fact, Horus would never have been made warmaster with a warrior as singular as Kaldor Draigo around. 

I wonder which gods they mean... I thought minor Chaos gods were retconned? I remember an old WFB Chaos book that referred to minor/lesser gods, and obviously you could have undivided daemon princes not long ago but now it seems everything I've read suggests only the big four exist


----------



## el_machinae (Nov 17, 2014)

He's getting tar-pitted. Chaos doesn't care about the points they're losing to him, since they're not in the main battlefield. He's being prevented from effectively defending humanity from targeted Chaos endeavors by giving him 'general' Chaos endeavors.

That said, I betcha he's _trying_ to make a difference. And maybe he does in some small way occasionally.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> Why defeat him, when you can have him locked away in the Warp, having him slaughter endless Daemons - They are eternal anyway? This way he makes absolutely ZERO difference, as opposed to being dead where he could become a martyr.
> 
> Seems to me like they want him to think that he's immortal, yet trapped; A much greater punishment and mockery than just killing him.


This of course is the real answer. Taking him to the warp denies him any actions of consequence in reality, and also denies him the glory of dying for the Emperor and Imperium. 

But then again, how much must they loathe him to inflict this fate upon him rather than death? There's only one reason they would go to this much trouble. 


They want to break him. Not to see him dead or defeated, but utterly broken and spent. They want to make HIM give up, because his surrender would be one of their greatest single victories, one that would be surpassed only by corrupting the Emperor himself.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> This of course is the real answer. Taking him to the warp denies him any actions of consequence in reality, and also denies him the glory of dying for the Emperor and Imperium.
> 
> But then again, how much must they loathe him to inflict this fate upon him rather than death? There's only one reason they would go to this much trouble.
> 
> ...


Draigo's situation reminds me of A nice place to visit, classic twilight zone episode man goes to a place where no matter what he succeeds, wins at a casino robs banks whatever. Only to find out he's in hell.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtDVaBtWha0

Couldn't find the original video, looks like they took it down.

Still funny though.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Draigo is Sisyphus.

His fluff in the book is worded poorly, but he's stuck in the Warp fighting daemons for eternity because it amuses the Chaos Gods to let him think he's striking a blow for humanity by burning down Nurgle's garden and smashing Tzeentch's crystal labyrinth to dust, only to watch it become whole again with but a moment's thought from the Gods.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Draigo is and accomplishes as much as the energizer bunny. He is a GK supreme grandmaster and is a prize. If they can break him they might be able to replace the more independent Abbaddon who is just using them and they need him. They have the time and resources for this to play out for as long as it takes. Inevitably if he can't escape he will break. Blood for the Blood God.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The other theory that I like in a very short and dumbed down description, is that eventually he will get worn down, eventually he will just want to give up and tire of fighting. Or through some other reason, will eventually be susceptible to corruption, and therefore become the first Grey Knight to fall to chaos, one of their greatest champions, fallen. Powerful blow.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

You dont mean physically do you? Since he'a just a clump of emotion up/down there if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> You dont mean physically do you? Since he'a just a clump of emotion up/down there if I'm not mistaken.


He would still perceive himself as himself, and the warp domains as physical representations of their gods' personalities. I imagine it would be the same for daemon princes, due to the fact that their minds are originally mortal. 

So probably just an incorporeal being of soul energy amid a sea of emotion yes. But that's not he he would see it himself.


----------



## KINKYWULFEN (Oct 22, 2015)

look I'm sorry but that quote is bs if nothing could beat him then why doesn't he go ahead and fight the gods? If he can do that then why the hell is my he the new emperor?


----------



## KINKYWULFEN (Oct 22, 2015)

Why isn't he* 

Sorry didn't mean to push send on my earlier post.


----------

